# (slightly OT) Need very thin network cable



## michaelrmgreen (Jan 21, 2009)

I'm trying to extend my office network into a storage area where the walls are several FEET thick. So I'm looking for very thin and flexible ethernet cable. Anyone any good ideas? TIA


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 21, 2009)

Go through the ceiling, which is just an inch thick? (Sorry, read a CISSP book once upon a time)


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Jan 21, 2009)

>Go through the ceiling,

Wish I could. I'm actively contemplating powerline networking I'm so stuck.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2009)

michaelrmgreen said:
			
		

> I'm trying to extend my office network into a storage area where the walls are several FEET thick.


Do you work in an atomic bunker or something? :e


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Jan 21, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Do you work in an atomic bunker or something? :e



haha lol - yeah. No its an ex bank vault.


----------



## Djn (Jan 21, 2009)

There are flat Cat5 cables around. I'm not sure how good they are, but it's probably a step up from "nothing". 

As a random example, this.


----------



## hark (Jan 21, 2009)

I imagine you could remove the plastic sheath from a Cat-5 cable and separate the pairs (making sure the pairs themselves remain twisted), pass the wire through the wall and then crimp it on the other side. How are you going to get any wire through the wall? Is there already an existing hole?


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Jan 21, 2009)

hark said:
			
		

> I imagine you could remove the plastic sheath from a Cat-5 cable and separate the pairs (making sure the pairs themselves remain twisted), pass the wire through the wall and then crimp it on the other side. How are you going to get any wire through the wall? Is there already an existing hole?



No, but there's a narrow space between the skirting board and the floor.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 21, 2009)

How about fiber? Just the bit to get in.


----------



## michaelrmgreen (Jan 22, 2009)

SirDice said:
			
		

> How about fiber? Just the bit to get in.



Thought about it, but it doesn't like sharp bends.


----------

